# How do i teach my dog NOT to..



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

How do I stop the happy puppy peeing? It is becoming out of control. If my husband comes in from work, he will pee everywhere once he sees him. If he meets strangers out and about, same thing! It does matter if he already peed or previously peed.. he just supplies the stuff!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is he?


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How old is he?


 
he is young, 4.5 months.. vet said you have to break him of the habit. Will he just grow out of it?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

mburitica181 said:


> How do I stop the happy puppy peeing? It is becoming out of control. If my husband comes in from work, he will pee everywhere once he sees him.


OK I "think" that one is fairly simple?? I would do the the "Place Command and Sit on the Dog" I pretty much recommend those Which I learned from "Bailiff" all the time.

They train "calmness" into the dog which this dog clearly lacks, the dog goes to "Place" and that should be an end to it! :
Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums




mburitica181 said:


> If he meets strangers out and about, same thing! It does matter if he already peed or previously peed.. he just supplies the stuff!


 If he actually "likes" people ... well first I'm surprised! But ... use some discretion, he does not need to meet and greet "everyone" use some discretion, see "Who Pet's" here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

If you allow him to meet and greet "everyone" then he "expects" to meet and greet everyone. Pretty much that simple.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mburitica181 said:


> he is young, 4.5 months.. vet said you have to break him of the habit. Will he just grow out of it?


All of mine have grown out of it.  Dena did it the longest, she LOVED people and was so excited to meet them….and then pee all over their shoes. :wild: When she was a puppy and people were coming over we'd put her outside first, and then take them out there to meet her so she could empty out so to speak, and then she could come in with everyone. That way at least she wasn't peeing all over the floor.

I don't remember exactly how long it took before she stopped doing it, but it was somewhere between 6 months and a year. She never did outgrow her affinity for people though, especially kids and babies, she just learned to hold her bladder. 

Keefer did it a bit when he was young too, but nowhere near as long as Dena did. Keeping greetings low key, and having people ignore him until he calms down will help, but other than that I don't think you need to do anything special to "break him of the habit". A more mature bladder should take care of it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Chip18 said:


> If he actually "likes" people ... well first I'm surprised!


Really? I'd expect a 4-1/2 month old puppy to like people, and would be concerned if it didn't.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Submissive urination and Excitement urination. Those are the terms you are looking for. It's sounds like an excitement thing over submission. I had a super cute Boxer pup pee all over me at the vet's one day. That was a long ride home! lol

Here are some good tips
Training Your Dog to Prevent Unwanted Urination - Whole Dog Journal Article

It will take training and consistency.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great article! This was SO Dena. :wub:



> Excitement Urination
> This is the canine equivalent of, “Whee! I’m so happy and excited I peed my pants!” This behavior is seen as simple immaturity, particularly common among young, exuberant dogs of many breeds and either gender, who have not yet developed complete neuromuscular control. The dog sometimes doesn’t even squat (or lift a leg), and may urinate while standing, walking, running, or jumping up and down. The best solution is tincture of time; many dogs simply outgrow the behavior as they attain physical maturity. Additionally, you can:
> 
> -If possible, greet your dog outside, and have guests greet him outside. This won’t reduce the excitement urination, but will reduce clean-up chores.


----------



## BauerWhite (Mar 18, 2015)

My pup had excitement peeing issues for a while. 

He's 7 months now and it happens pretty rarely at this point. 

Your pup will probably just grow out of it eventually. 

Try putting your pup outside when your husband comes home and have your husband say hello to the puppy when he/she is still outside (that way there's no pee in your house).

Also, try not to make such a big deal out of someone coming home. Say hello and pet the dog, but try not to get the dog too excited.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> All of mine have grown out of it.  Dena did it the longest, she LOVED people and was so excited to meet them….and then pee all over their shoes. :wild: When she was a puppy and people were coming over we'd put her outside first, and then take them out there to meet her so she could empty out so to speak, and then she could come in with everyone. That way at least she wasn't peeing all over the floor.
> QUOTE]
> 
> we started to let Lincoln greet my hubby outside, I think that's what we will do with everyone else as well. They will just have to understand he is still learning.
> ...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mburitica181 said:


> I don't think its weird at all that he likes people?


It's not weird, even though apparently Chip has never met a friendly GSD puppy who likes people.  I've never had one that didn't (5 so far over 29+ years).


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Really? I'd expect a 4-1/2 month old puppy to like people, and would be concerned if it didn't.


Aww my bad .. Place works for puppies but I often think "dog."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's not weird, even though apparently Chip has never met a friendly GSD puppy who likes people.  I've never had one that didn't (5 so far over 29+ years).


See post, above.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

I read a great article that might help a little bit from Monique Anstee. Basically, it talked about meeting your dog halfway. To be in perfect balance, you need to be a 5 and your dog needs to be a 5. If your dog gets excited and amped up higher, you lower your energy. Peeing is a hard issue and a little embarrassing when you go out and a hard habit to break!! I thought of it more of a reaction than a habit and figured out what I can I do to remedy this or not put my pup in a position to be able to do this.


----------

